# صناعة السمنت الدرس الثالث بالتفاصيل الدقيقة المطاحن



## المختصر الجديد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

1- تكسير المواد الأولية وخلطها Crushing & Blending 
تبدأ بتكسير المواد الأولية ( حجر الكلس والأطيان ) بواسطة كسارات فكية أو تصادمية 
(Jaw or Impact Crusher) وغيرها من أنواع الكـسارات بحسب طبيعة المواد الأولية (حجر الكلس) من حيث صلابته وطبيعته , وحجم التكسير المطلوب , ونسبة الرطوبة في مكوناته للوصول إلى الحجم المستهدف Grain Size بموجب المواصفة الفنية المعتمدة , في بعض المعامل يتم تكسير حجر الكلس والأطيان كل على حدة ومن ثـم يخلـط ناتج التكسيـر في معـدات خلـط مناسبـة تدعى بالخلاط (Blender), بعد ذلك ينقل خليط المواد إلى مخازن خاصة بخليط المواد المكسرة 
(PreHomo Storage).


2 - خزن واستخلاص المواد الأولية (Stacking & Reclaiming Of Raw Material (Prehomo​لما كان تذبذب نوعية المواد الأولية في المقالع حالة طبيعية ملازمة فقد طورت طرق مختلفة لخزن ومجانسة خليط المواد الأولية المكسرة للرصف طوليا أو دائرياً (Longitudinal or Circular) وعلى شكل طبقات واحدة فوق الأخرى لتكون كومة واحدة (Heap), ثم يتم استخلاص مقطع عرضي كامل من كومة المواد المرصوفة وبذلك تكون نوعية المواد المستخلصة والمنقولة لتغذية طواحين المواد قليلة التذبذب من حيث النوعية بأقصى حد ممكن . 

3- طحن المواد الأولية Raw Material Grinding​المرحلة التالية المهمة في صناعة الاسمنت هي طحن خليط المواد الأولية إلى النعومة المطلوبة , ولأهمية نعومة المواد المطحونة للمنتوج بالنسبة لعمليات التعامل الحراري ( الحرق ) ,استخدمت منظومات الطحن ذات الدائرة المغلقة (Closed Circuit Mill). كما استعملت في العقود الثلاث الماضية الطواحين الحديثة المتطورة (أفقية وعمودية) وكذلك العازلات عالية الكفاءة. 
ولتجفيف المواد الأولية من محتوى الرطوبة الزائدة يتم تزويد طاحونة المواد بالغازات الحارة الناتجة من منظومة الكلسنة (Calciner) في الفرن لاستغلال الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة في الفرن . 
إن الهدف من تكسير وطحن المواد الأولية إلى نعومة معينة تبلغ (10-12)% ( متبقي على غربال88  مايكرون) و(1-2)% (متبقي على غربال 212 مايكرون) هو الحصول على مواد أولية ذات مقاس حبيبي يساعد في عملية حرق هذه المواد لإنتاج كلنكر جيد , حيث أن هذا المقاس الحبيبي سيؤدي إلى تفاعل تام في عمليات الحرق وعلى أكمل وجه . 
لتحضير المواد الأولية بالطريقة الجافة يحتاج الأمر إلى طحن خليط المواد Raw Mixture وتحويله إلى مسحوق ناعم حسب المواصفة الفنية المعتمدة قبل حرقها في الفرن.
هناك عدة أنواع من منظومات الطحن المغلقة المستعملة حاليا في طحن المواد الأولية (وطحن الكلنكر لإنتاج الأسمنت) وهي:
أ) طواحين الكرات الفولاذية الطاحنة Ball Mills ​ يتكون هذا النوع من الطواحين من أسطوانة أفقية دوارة (Rotating Cylinder) كما في الشكل رقم 6 ويصل قطر بعضها إلى 6 متر وطول 20 متر(حسب طاقتها الإنتاجية ) مبطنة ببطانة فولاذية ومقسمة إلى غرفتين أو ثلاثة غرف بواسطة حواجز مثقبة(Diaphragms) تقوم بتمرير المواد الناعمة إلى الغرفة التالية وتوجد كرات فولاذية ذات سبائك خاصة داخل كل غرفة من غرف الطاحونة ونتيجة لدوران جسم الطاحونة, تحصل عملية تصادم واحتكاك بين هذه الكرات والبطانة فتتحقق عملية الطحن الابتدائي بعدها تنقل المواد بواسطة منظومات مناقلة خاصة إلى عازل المواد (Separator) ليتم فرزها إلى مواد ناعمة وخشنة حيث تعاد المواد الخشنة إلى الطاحونة لاستكمال طحنها وهكذا بدورة مغلقة (Closed Circuit). 

​_شكل رقم 6 طاحونة الكرات الفولاذية الطاحنة_​​ب) طواحين الرولات العمودية Vertical Roller Mill​هناك العديد من التصاميم الخاصة بالطواحين العمودية بحسب الشركة المصنعة لها كما موضحة في الشكل رقم 7 ويتكون جسم الطاحونة من مجموعة من الأجزاء المنفصلة , تركب وتربط مع بعضها , ويحتوي جسم الطاحونة على منظومات التدوير والطحن والتجفيف ومناقلة المواد. وتتكون منظومة الطحن من :
· صحن الطحن الدوارRotating Grinding Table  
 وهو عبارة عن قرص حديدي دائري كبير دوار يصل قطر بعضه إلى 6 أمتار حسب الطاقة الإنتاجية للطاحونة ويغلف محيطه ببطانة فولاذية خاصة.
· منظومة رولات الطحن Grinding Roller System 
تتكون رولات الطحن من جسم حديدي دائري يغلف محيطها ببطانة فولاذية ذات سبيكة خاصة ويكون عددها في التصاميم الحديثة من (4-6) رولات ويصل وزن الرولة الواحدة إلى حوالي 3 طن وقطرها إلى 3 أمتار حسب الطاقة التصميمية للطاحونة.
تتم عملية الطحن الابتدائي للمواد في غرفة الطحن عن طريق تدوير صحن الطحن الدوار فتدور رولات الطحن على محيط صحن الطحن لتسحق وتطحن المواد المتجمعة على محيط الصحن الدوار فتتكسر جزيئاتها إلى مواد ناعمة وخشنة , تعاد المواد الخشنة الساقطة من محيط صحن الطحن بواسطة منظومة مناقلة ميكانيكية إلى منظومة التغذية لاستكمال طحنها , أما المواد الناعمة فتنقل بواسطة تيارات الغازات الحارة التي يتم دفعها من الفرن إلى الطاحونة بواسطة مراوح خاصة إلى عازلة المواد (Separator) التي تكون مركبة فوق غرفة الطحن(Grinding Chamber) ليتم عزلها إلى قسمين ,مواد ناعمة ومواد خشنة حيث يخرج القسم الناعم إلى خارج الطاحونة كمنتج نهائي ( حسب المواصفة المطلوبة ) بواسطة قوى الدفع المركزي لمروحة العازلة ويسقط القسم الخشن من المواد إلى غرفة الطحن لإكمال طحنه بدورة مغلقة .

​​_شكل رقم 7 طاحونة الرولات العمودية_​​​ج) ماكنة الرولات الضاغطة الهيدروليكيةHydraulic Press Roller 
يتكون هيكل ماكنة الرولات الضاغطة من جزء علوي وجزء سفلي يربط بينهما مقطع عمودي ليصبح الهيكل على شكل حرف (U  ) . ويحتوي الهيكل على منظومة الرولات الضاغطة والمنظومة الهيدروليكية اللازمة لتوليد الضغط المطلوب . ويركب على الجزء العلوي للهيكل صندوق تغذية المواد . كما موضحة في الشكل رقم8 .
 تتم عملية الطحن في هذه الماكنة عن طريق إدخال المواد الأولية بين رولتين متناظرتين تدوران باتجاهين متعاكسين وتكون أحداهما ثابتة والثانية متحركة ويتم توليد الضغط اللازم لعملية الطحن ( أو السحق ) بواسطة منظومة هيدروليكية تحوي مكابس هيدروليكية تقوم بدفع الرولة المتحركة باتجاه الرولة الثابتة فتضغط المواد بمقدار قد يصل إلى 3500 ضغط جوي فتخرج المواد من بين الرولات على شكل صفائح أو رقائق Flakes وتعتمد درجة تماسك جزيئاتها على الضغط الذي تم تسليطه على المواد وتحتوي هذه الرقائق على جزيئات خشنة وأخرى ناعمة لذا يستوجب إدخالها إلى مكائن طحن ثانية ( طواحين أفقية أو عمودية ) لإكمال طحنها والحصول على المواد الأولية المطحونة حسب المواصفة المعتمدة .

​​_شكل رقم 8 ماكنة الرولات الضاغطة_​هناك ثلاثة طرق لاستعمال ماكنة الرولات الضاغطة في منظومة الطحن ( المواد الأولية أو الكلنكر ) وهي طريقة الطحن الابتدائي , طريقة الطحن النصفي , طريقة الطحن النهائي , ولكل من هذه الطرق ميزاتها التي سنأتي على ذكرها في الفصل الخامس.


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## atef ibrahim abd e (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن افادتى بالمعلومات الخاصة بأنظمة السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة بمصانع الاسنمت


----------



## العجمىى (1 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jirar (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## alparslanist (16 سبتمبر 2011)

كسارات اوغور 
www.ugurmak.com.tr


----------

